# Score



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Friend called me up and said get your ass over here before we throw them away.Some amazing logs Eucalyptus and golden wood and narra.Good score should be some nice lumber.I have only broken the schock mounts 2x on my truck it makes a horrible sound..


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

very nice !


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Most people here dont touch these woods everybody wants koa but I like them all.Durable easy to work and nice grain cant go wrong!I get laughed at alot for cutting different woods here I guess some people dont like variety?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, Nice score!

Them's some purrty logs!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great friend…nice haul!!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great score!!!


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

like


----------

